# Looking for any two hens



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I am looking to adopt two hens, breed doesn't matter. I'm in CT.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> I am looking to adopt two hens, breed doesn't matter. I'm in CT.


hen pigeons or chickens?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Ooopsies! Pigeon hens.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal (Aug 4, 2010)

*I Got some I can Giveya !*



RachelsaurusRex said:


> Ooopsies! Pigeon hens.


I have 2 pair Of homers or i'll give ya 2 hens -- If You can set up all the shipping costs and Boxes and stuff ! The New " Old Skool Loft " ( Just How its wrote right here ) ..... Look Me Up On Flickr To see Pictures K ... Let Me Know ! Peace ! Mike ( Minnesota )


----------

